# Young dove



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've just registered in hopes of finding info the forums in my country won't provide.

I've put a Figurita egg in my incubator last week and Monday I saw the first veins and today I saw it's heart beating.

The temperature is about 101 F and humidity was around 60% with water in the middle ring. I took it out and humidity dropped to 40-50%. 

But here's the thing. I've got a three day trip planned next week(thursday till saturday) and I'm worried I'm going to have to cancel it, because my boyfriend can take care of the incubator, but not a newly hatched baby bird.

I know hatching is around 14 days, but when did that count start? From the moment I put it in the incubator or from the moment I first saw the veins?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

From the moment you put the egg in the incubator.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Around 18 days actually and yes from the moment the eggs are in incubator


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Columbine06 said:


> I've just registered in hopes of finding info the forums in my country won't provide.
> 
> I've put a Figurita egg in my incubator last week and Monday I saw the first veins and today I saw it's heart beating.
> 
> ...


they start to develope if they are fertile (which this one is) from the time they get heat. If the parent birds sat on it then that is when it started or if you got it the same day it was laid then it would be about 18 to 20 days after you put it in the incubator. just wondering did the parents die or ingnore the egg? a figurita is a breed of pigeon and not a "dove" so to speak, pigeon eggs take a bit longer to hatch than ring neck dove eggs.


----------



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for replying.

I didn't know the incubation time for pigeons was different. I didn't know Figurita's were a kind of pigeon either .

The reason I put the egg in the incubator is because they are lousy parents.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Columbine06 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I didn't know the incubation time for pigeons was different. I didn't know Figurita's were a kind of pigeon either .
> 
> The reason I put the egg in the incubator is because they are lousy parents.


If that is the reason then you can replace their real eggs with fake ones. It is very difficult to raise and feed a baby pigeon from day 1... usually they are NOT recommended for an incubator because they are fed pigeon milk from the parents and there is no replacement for it. not saying it can not be done, but most would not do this on purpose. only perhaps if they found an egg that was getting ready to hatch and the parents died or something. creating a new life only to put it in jeopardy as it is so hard to feed a new hatchling does not make sense. If you want young from these terrible breeder figuritas...then get a foster pair of pigeons and put their eggs under them so they can raise the babies as nature intended and get a good start in life with the pigeon milk. not really sure why you would want more since you did not even know they were pigeons and what breed.. I would recommend using chicken eggs if you want to just have a hobbie with an incubator.. the chicken chicks can peck and eat crumbles in just 24 hours.


----------



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

You sound like the people in my country.

Know that I would have never done this if I didn't have the experience. 

Honestly a Figurita does not look like a typical huge pigeon, wouldn't you agree?

But I've got my information. The baby should hatch around mother's day and I can look forward to it.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Columbine06, I am looking forward to hearing how this turns out. I think it is kind of exciting...lets hope for the best!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Columbine06 said:


> You sound like the people in my country.
> 
> Know that I would have never done this if I didn't have the experience.
> 
> ...


Columbine06 .. you came here looking for information and help .. you are welcome here, but please don't burn all your bridges before you get to them. You WILL most likely need help with your hatchling, so please don't get too tough on us here.

Terry


----------



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

I know. But ever since I started telling about this little pigeon egg, people have been putting me down.

I take that kind of hard. I love birds. But when I want to try to hatch and raise a pigeon, because his parents keep abandoning their eggs and hatchlings, people consider me an animal abuser.

I have raised doves before, just never hatched one. This is very exciting and I want to enjoy it, like I did when I first saw it's heart beat.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The baby will need a heat source since he is alone-heating pad covered w/ towel or heat lamp. Lots of time and hard work but I hope all goes well. Let us know!


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Columbine06 said:


> I know. But ever since I started telling about this little pigeon egg, people have been putting me down.
> 
> I take that kind of hard. I love birds. But when I want to try to hatch and raise a pigeon, because his parents keep abandoning their eggs and hatchlings, people consider me an animal abuser.
> 
> I have raised doves before, just never hatched one. This is very exciting and I want to enjoy it, like I did when I first saw it's heart beat.


I understand how you feel. I was told to abort my egg when I came to ask for advice on it. But, I don't think you can blame anyone for thinking that way. The very vast majority of people could not raise a pij from day one or even raise one that was older, so for most people, it would be best to abort the egg or give it over to a real expert immediately. Most people think these birds hatch like a robin or even a chicken, and can just be fed worms or seeds and be kept in a little box and be fine (when my grandma learned my dove egg had hatched she asked if I was keeping it in a bird cage!). The average person doesn't know _how_ pij's feed, _what_ they eat, what temp they should be kept at, or anything like that. Most would probably not bother to research until after the egg was hatched anyway, and thus end up making many mistakes with the poor chick in its first few days of life, the most critical time, resulting in its death or some other harm. 

When I hatched my dove it was my first time hatching any egg by myself and raising any chick from day one. However, I grew up with a pij loft in my backyard and I had hand-raised older pij squabs before. My parents had also hand-raised many bird-of-prey hatchlings around me when I was a kid so I think all in all I had a lot more experience with baby birds and pij's than 99% of the human population. I am def. not an expert but I had a good idea of what to expect raising a chick and what NOT to do, and I started researching the finer details long before the egg hatched so I could be as prepared as possible. When it did hatch I monitored it around the clock the first three days and now at 10 days old I still check every few hours. Thankfully I live extremely close to home and I work short days, so it makes this easier. Raising a hatchling pij would be impossible for anyone who had to be away from home more than 3 hours at a time, no matter how much of an expert they were. 

I don't recommend that the average person try to raise a baby pij but I do think it's possible with a LOT of dedication and if a person has done research beforehand and is properly prepared, material wise. You have to be willing to basically devote your life to the chick until it's fledged. Remember, even a single mistake can be fatal. 

There is a lot of very helpful info here if you search old posts. I would recommend macmilk as a starter formula after the baby hatches. I don't know how it compares to real crop milk but I have read that its probably the closest you can get to it. I raised mine on that for the first week. Also make sure you have a brooder set up for the chick after it hatches. These guys are extremely fragile. Proper heat of the enclosure and food is very important, and even the temperature of your hands when you handle them. And make sure you get some live avian probiotics before the chick hatches. I did make that mistake of not having any avian pb on-hand before the hatch because I thought it would be easy to find. It wasn't. I supplemented with yogurt and a general-grade pb until I could get an avian strain.


----------



## Columbine06 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I have got a sick cage standing by for the youngling and a heatlamp for later.

I have got the formula's Kaytee Exact and Avian Ultimate Balance High Energy with a 5-strain probiotic and 1 % spirulina on hand.

I try not to handle the birds too much and usually but them in a small nest and take them out with nest and all, especially the first days. When they develop feathers they get daily cuddles 

Yes, it's very time-consuming. I once had a baby canary, raised from day 1. Every 2 hours. Unfortunately it had a very bad case of spay legs, to the point I had to decide to let him go..He would have never been able to sit on a perch....

But it's rewarding when one makes it and hears your voice and responds to it.


----------

